# Nike Vapen X Boa vs. Nike ZF1 X Boa



## mulches (Oct 3, 2013)

Im lookin to buy some nikes this year. ive heard good things and I am a fan of nike. you should sell me a pair since you get such a good deal :laugh:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the new vapens and the zoom ites. None boa. I like traditional laces. Boa just isn't as comfortable in my opinion. 

I honestly don't have any negative comments to say other then I don't like Nike as a company but it is what it is. 

The zooms and vapens are very different. The zooms are much stiffer even without the inserts. The zoom inner liner tighten to the boot while the Vapen liner tightens itself and is not attached to the shell. I use the Vapen for all mountain freestyle and the zooms for deep pow riding. 

As far as comfort. They are the comfiest boots I've owned so far and comfy right out the box. The insole is nice but I recommend replacing it with a remind insole if you have bad feet and fp insoles if you hit big jumps and ride a lot of park. 

#1 thing though is they fit MY feet and everyone has different feet. If at all possible you need to try them on and see how they fit. It's very important. 

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Out of curiosity what discount do you get? I'm not asking for it, just curious what's considered "good" since I think there stuff is pretty highly priced. Anyway, you'll find people love or hate Nike's. Of the Nike models, the Vapens seem to be the most loved. My only issue is they are single boa's, which from what I've seen are kind of a shitty compromise. Not adjustable like trads, and a little too stiff.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

I also get a discount on Nike merch and tried on this years ZF1 boa, Vapen boa, and the new DK. I went with the DK. I just liked the way they felt over the other 2 boots.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

i have a pair of ZF1 (traditional lace) but also tried the Vapen. the fits seemed identical to me.

the difference is that the Vapens are softer. i like the flex of the ZF1 as they are stiff but not too stiff and still allows for good flex. the ZF1 fit my feet really well and are so comfortable that i don't even need to unlace them during lunch breaks or when i drive.

overall, no complaints re the ZF1 except the inner lace system is a bit fiddly.


----------

